# Batch - Set Path



## Cine (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi,  

  also ich will die umgebungsvariabel Path um einen Eintrag erweitern. Stelle mich aber grade zu blöd an.  

  Das ganze soll aus einer .bat heraus gemacht werden und Teil eines Installationsbatchfile sein.   

  Dacht bisher, dass es mit set path = D:\Test geht.   

  Tut es aber nicht.  

 So da ich mit Batch nicht viel mache wird es für andere wohl eher einfach sein, mir zu sagen wie das richtig heißen muss oder? 

  Achso das ganze muss unter XP und Win2000 funktioniern und auf PCs mit unterschiedlichen OS-Sprachen.  


  ThX schonmal für Eure Hilfe  

  So long


----------



## Azi (11. Oktober 2005)

Probiers mal so:

```
%PATH%;C:\Mein\Pfad\zum\Ordner\
```


----------



## Cine (12. Oktober 2005)

also wenn ich es so schreibe :

 set %PATH%;D:\TEST sagt er mir  D:\TEST" ist nicht definiert.

 Aber in den Path schreiben tut er nichts bloß anzeigen tut er mir sie....


----------



## matdacat (12. Oktober 2005)

Versuchs mal so:

```
set PATH = %PATH%;D:\TEST
```

PS. Was sind "unterschiedliche OS-Sprachen"?


----------



## Cine (12. Oktober 2005)

so hab des jetzt so set path = %path%;D:\test.
 Wenn ich mir dann gleich noch mal mit set die Geschichte angucke steht es auch drann. Fein, fein so. Aber wenn ich dann unter Arbeitsplatz Eigenschaften usw. nachgucke steht nichts dran. 
  Kapiert Windoof das net oder muss man dann einen Neustart machen?  
  Meine überraschen tut mich da garnichts mehr ~g~.

 Äh meinte damit, das ein Kollege in Spanien der Windoof auf spanisch installiert hat genauso machen können muss wie einer der Windoof auf englisch hat. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass das soweit gleich ist.


----------



## matdacat (12. Oktober 2005)

Naja, wenns in der Eingabeaufforderung angezeigt wird, stehts mal auf jeden Fall im Path drin, was auch immer Windows anzeigt 
Achso war das gemeint mit den Sprachen - na klar, die Befehle sind ja international


----------



## Cine (12. Oktober 2005)

So noch ein stück weiter....

 also wenn man das so macht wir der Path nur solange gehalten, wie des batch läuft dabach ist e wieder weg nun möchte ich aber das er für immer da steht. Das soll angeblich mit der pathman.exe gehen. Schön und gut aber wie benutzt man des Ding? Die hilfe hat mir nicht wirklich geholfen.


----------



## Cine (12. Oktober 2005)

so alles geklärt wenn jemand intresse dran hat wie, der möge es bitter vermelden...


----------

